# Hooves grow SO fast!



## MissMouthy (May 13, 2012)

Buddy, my year old ND.. His hooves are out of control. Not an expert at trimming them but compared to my other ND, Gracie.. His hooves are super fast growing. Two weeks after trimming them, they are very long again! And hers are not. Should I be concerned?? Or do I just have a weird goat?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is he getting more grain then her? My lady friend grains her goats like crazy and their hoofs and horns grow so dang fast. She had one of my girls twin sister, I ended up getting her back and could not belive the difference in horns. But it could also just be him. I have a few that I only need to trim once a year when they get really fat from being prego, and some that just seem to need it all the time.


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just like with everything else, each goat is different and one thing will grow faster on one and slower on another. No need to worry, you'll just need to trim this one more often.


----------



## MissMouthy (May 13, 2012)

Aww darn, I was hoping it was fixable lol what a pain! But I love em  

Oh and they do not get any grain. Just good hay and plenty of pasture. I was initially thinking copper could be the culprit since the black on is fairly brown these days


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it possible that he has foundered on the spring grass? That could account for his feet growing so fast.


----------

